# False Prophets (for Profit)



## steven-nemes (Jan 25, 2009)

[video=youtube;ovV1rBWq3Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovV1rBWq3Dg[/video]


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 25, 2009)

Word of Faith heresies have done much damage to baby Christians. I pray they all would repent and embrace the truth.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 25, 2009)

_"The word of God is God's sperm...."_


----------



## Zenas (Jan 25, 2009)

:vomit:


----------



## cbryant (Jan 25, 2009)

I know that most of those (whom I shall not name) don't know Hebrew but you would think that they would be able to read and understand English translations of their Bibles

I Chr. 20:20 - Believe in the Lord your God, and you will be established; believe in his PROPHETS (not Profits) and you shall succeed.

 There is not enough time for me to spend on my  to comment fully on the posted video.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 25, 2009)

I lost the link between this thread title being about profits and the video being about bad preachers.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jan 27, 2009)

I personally think this is one of the most quotable YouTube videos out there...

"we don't need to pray for your will, Lord..."


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 27, 2009)

I would like a gun smiley  please!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 27, 2009)

Try this gun 
View attachment 432


----------



## steven-nemes (Jan 28, 2009)

I wish I had a Holy Ghost machine gun, I'd blow your head off!


----------

